# [OT] Ma la GPL...

## Thrain

Ciao a tutti,

in questi giorni mi sono messo a pensare alla GPL... non pensiate che io sia un grande intenditore di economia, ma

secondo me, nonostante tutti gli incensurabili meriti di questa grande licenza, ho notato anche uno o due problemi che tale

contratto potrebbe avere (miiih che linguaggio sto usando  :Shocked:  !!). Il problema principale sta nella difficoltà che hanno i

programmi pubblicati con questa licenza nell'essere venduti. Parlo di applicazioni non freeware: secondo me, sebbene la

GPL non inserisca come clausola la gratuità del programma, quest'ultima ne è una diretta conseguenza.

Infatti la GPL va benissimo per programmi di tipo aziendale, imprenditoriale... diciamo tutti quei tipi di programmi

che una volta venduti hanno quasi nessuna possibilità di essere ripubblicati dagli acquirenti, magari gratuitamente: in

questi casi la persona o l'azienda che acquista l'applicazione non ha interesse a rivenderla.

Il problema si fa più evidente quando si tenta di far soldi con programmi GPL ritenuti "superflui"... i videogiochi ad esempio. E'

praticamente impossibile che una volta che un gioco GPL non gratuito si sia affermato, il programmatore ne continui a

ricavare qualcosa: perchè ci saranno di sicuro dei siti (perfettamente legali) che permetteranno agli utenti di

scaricare gratis (o a un costo inferiore) il gioco! Così, paradossalmente, con la licenza GPL, più un programma diventa

famoso, meno soldi se ne possono ricavare!

Secondo me proprio per questo problema molti sono ancora per il software commerciale.

Per ovviare a questo problema, m'è venuta in mente un'idea, forse buona (mettetela al vaglio  :Laughing:  ): perchè non creare una

licenza che obblighi il programmatore a pubblicare il codice sorgente (come fa la GPL), ma che nel contempo ne preservi gli

interessi, magari inserendo come clausola che l'acquirente non può rivendere l'applicazione o la può rivendere solo a un costo

uguale o superiore a quello con cui l'ha comprata?

Spiego meglio con due esempi:

1- Il gruppo di produzione PickoPallGames crea il gioco SuperCombat, GPL, e lo vende a 20$. Il gioco si rivela essere

molto bello, e molto in fretta acquista una grande fama in Internet: 4000-5000 utenti l'hanno acquistato. A questo punto

però, l'utente antropofilo Bill (nome puramente casuale), pubblica SuperCombat in modo completamente gratuito. Il

gruppo di programmazione PinkoPallGames è costretto a chiudere o a creare un programma commerciale.

2- Il gruppo di programmazione LaltroPinkoGames produce il gioco CombatSuper, con una licenza come la GPL ma con la

clausola di non rivendibilità del prodotto a un prezzo inferiore di quello del produttore originale: cioè a non meno, per esempio,

di 15$. Il programma in questione diventa famosissimo: 4000-5000 utenti. A questo punto, l'utente antropofilo Bud

crea un sito in cui lo rivende a 17$... i due dollari in più sono magari per la manutenzione di un bel forum. A questo punto,

tanto il gruppo di programmazione LaltroPinkoGames quanto l'utente Bud possono continuare a sopravvivere, e nel

contempo mettono a disposizione del pubblico il codice sorgente del gioco.

Voi quale licenza scegliereste, onestamente?

Il thread è aperto a critiche e giudizi di ogni tipo: consideratemi come uno che vuole apprendere.

----------

## dirac3000

In realtà ci avevo pensato anche io. La GPL è una bellissima licenza, però pensa al software più come a uno strumento di lavoro che come a un fine. Se uno si mette a pensare, i programmi di videoscrittura, di posta elettronica e molti altri possono essere visti come fini a incrementare lo facilitare la produttività nel proprio lavoro. Una licenza come la GPL è quindi perfetta, perchè savaguardia la possibilità di avere strumenti e di conoscerne le caratteristichefino in fondo.

Ma i videogiochi?

I videogiochi sono di solito fini a se stessi. Non voglio dire che questo sia male (ho giocato troppo troppo troppo nella mia vita per dire una cosa del genere  :Laughing:  ), ma il motivo per cui esistono pochi giochi veramente comlpessi sotto GPL è proprio a causa della GPL stessa, che "spaventa" i produttori a rilasciare videogiochi il cui codice sorgente sa aperto. 

A essere sincero devo dire che la soluzione presentata da Thrain non mi convince molto, andrebbe contro la natura stessa della GPL, che vuole definire un software libero. Forse una soluzione è distribuire pagamento i binari e invece gratuitamente da un cvs tree i sorgenti, spingendo per lo meno i giocatori interessati a dover sbattersi un minimo interessandosi magari anche allo sviluppo... Qualcosa simile a quello che fa UnitedLinux con la sua distro, oppure (forse l'esempio è più azzeccato) a quello che fa la Transgaming con WineX.

----------

## xlyz

solo un osservazione:

se la licenza riservasse i benefici economici al "mantainer" credete che il contributo degli altri avrebbe la stessa ampiezza e lo stesso entusiasmo che sotto la gpl? io credo di no

io scrivo codice così lui guadagna???

----------

## Legolas80

Secondo me è inutile cercare di trovare una licenza generale che valga per ogni tipo di software... inoltre chiunque scrive un software è libero di rilasciarlo sotto le proprie condizioni. Sta poi all'utente scegliere di non utilizzare quel prodotto qualora non accetti le condizioni.

Io personalmente ho realizzato e venduto alcuni software sotto GPL, ma erano software così personalizzati che per essere venduti a terzi dovrebbero essere quasi tutti riscritti.

----------

## Thrain

Be' io col mio post non ho detto di creare una licenza generale: tutt'altro invece, cioè creare una licenza particolare dedicata

ai videogiochi o ad altri programmi affini e "inutili" per scopi pratici, e quindi, come ha detto dirac3000, "fini a se stessi".

Faccio notare inoltre un'altra cosa: da un lato c'è il programmatore che vuole imparare nuove cose, e che quindi si

scarica un videogioco senza volerlo a sua volta rivendere; c'è il programmatore (ma in questo caso non è necessariamente un

programmatore) che vuole pagare il programma per poi magari ridistribuirlo gratuitamente, mandando in rovina il team di

produzione; c'è infine il programmatore che si scarica il videogioco per suoi propri fini di lucro.

Una licenza come quella da me descritta favorisce il primo e il terzo avventore, ma schianta e distrugge gli obbiettivi del

secondo, come secondo me dovrebbe fare una licenza che ha come obbiettivo sia la diffusione della conoscenza (perchè

tuttavvia il codice sorgente viene mostrato) sia la tutela delle tasche del team di sviluppo: ci sono ovviamente persone che

scrivono programmi _non_ fini a se stessi gratuitamente, ma sperare che qualcuno si metta seduto su una sedia davanti al

computer per un anno creando un videogame, e poi generosamente offre codice e fatica gratuitamente è una cosa

impossibile: secondo voi c'è qualcuno che opterebbe per il free source e la completa gratuità? Ci sono secondo voi molte

persone che si possono permettere di creare tali competitivi giochi gratuitamente? Non possono per un'ovvia ragione:

devono mangiare!

Quindi, per fare ordine, la licenza da me descritta ha due scopi:

1- Diffondere la conoscenza (per chi la vuole): distribuendo obbligatoriamente il codice sorgente dell'applicazione

2- Tutelare il team o la persona che ha sviluppato l'applicazione: inserendo come clausola del contratto che chi

fosse interessato a ridistribuire il codice, magari modificato, deve farlo pubblicandolo a un prezzo non inferiore a quello con

cui l'ha comprato.

Punto. A questo modo, chi ci perde?

----------

## cerri

www.inter7.com

questo e' un esempio di come si puo' guadagnare con la gpl... (e guadagnano, fidati, conosco ken j.  :Smile: )

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> www.inter7.com
> 
> questo e' un esempio di come si puo' guadagnare con la gpl... (e guadagnano, fidati, conosco ken j. )

 

Però qui si parlava più di applicativi particolari, tipo giochi e altri software "ludici". Che si possa guadagnare su software aziendali o cmq più da produzione non ci piove, il costo principale di tali prodotti spesso è nell'assistenza e nella personalizzazione, non nella licenza (e di esempi illustri ce ne sono parecchi...).

Per quanto riguarda i giochi invece il discorso imho è un po' più delicato, non vivendo in un mondo etico e corretto. Non molti mesi fa c'era stato un discorso simile sulla ML di debian, consiglio una ricerca sulla lista per leggere le ottime mail mandate. Alla fine se non ricordo male si giungeva alla conclusione che per i giochi licenze open non sarebbero troppo produttive e competitive, ma si potrebbe cmq rilasciare il codice liberamente dopo un certo periodo di tempo.

Del tipo: software house Pippo's rilascia il suo prodotto, Kill Mouse, uno sparatutto tridimensionale. Per sei mesi lo vende come prodotto closed, guadagnandoci quanto più possibile; quindi dopo sei mesi lo rilascerebbe con licenza opensource.

Se il prodotto era valido avrà reso nei sei mesi di vendita, dopo sei mesi darà la possibilità ad altri di modificarlo o migliorarlo per il bene di tutti (anche la Pippo's). La Pippo's nel frattempo lavorerebbe sulla nuova versione, "Kill Mouse II - the revenge", rilasciandola dopo poco tempo e riprendendo il ciclo.

Questo era un esempio, ma si potrebbe anche fare con il multiplayer: si rilascia il client liberamente e si paga il server o si fa pagare l'accesso ai server (cosa che ricorda nwn molto vagamente).

O come giustamente si diceva imitare la strategia di winex. 

Insomma, imho non si tratta tanto di problemi di licenza, ma di strategia commerciale. 

My 2 cents.

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   www.inter7.com
> 
> questo e' un esempio di come si puo' guadagnare con la gpl... (e guadagnano, fidati, conosco ken j. ) 
> 
> Però qui si parlava più di applicativi particolari, tipo giochi e altri software "ludici". Che si possa guadagnare su software aziendali o cmq più da produzione non ci piove, il costo principale di tali prodotti spesso è nell'assistenza e nella personalizzazione, non nella licenza (e di esempi illustri ce ne sono parecchi...).

 

Infatti vpopmail non e' in vendita, ma l'assistenza si. Conosco Ken perche' e' andato personalmente a installare vpopmail in Aruba (7 nodi se non erro, solo di MX), installazione dalla quale e' nato anche mrtg-qmail.  :Cool: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda i giochi invece il discorso imho è un po' più delicato, non vivendo in un mondo etico e corretto. Non molti mesi fa c'era stato un discorso simile sulla ML di debian, consiglio una ricerca sulla lista per leggere le ottime mail mandate. Alla fine se non ricordo male si giungeva alla conclusione che per i giochi licenze open non sarebbero troppo produttive e competitive, ma si potrebbe cmq rilasciare il codice liberamente dopo un certo periodo di tempo.

 

Concordo in pieno, anche se secondo me si potrebbe per una volta cercare di fare qc di diverso: far pagare o l'accesso ai server online o la parte server stessa.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Del tipo: software house Pippo's rilascia il suo prodotto, Kill Mouse, uno sparatutto tridimensionale. Per sei mesi lo vende come prodotto closed, guadagnandoci quanto più possibile; quindi dopo sei mesi lo rilascerebbe con licenza opensource.
> 
> Se il prodotto era valido avrà reso nei sei mesi di vendita, dopo sei mesi darà la possibilità ad altri di modificarlo o migliorarlo per il bene di tutti (anche la Pippo's). La Pippo's nel frattempo lavorerebbe sulla nuova versione, "Kill Mouse II - the revenge", rilasciandola dopo poco tempo e riprendendo il ciclo.

 

Sinceramente il concetto di open "tempo dopo" non lo considero una cosa interessante, proprio perche' nel frattempo gli sviluppi ci sono stati.

Sarebbe interessante a livello di "studio", forse universitario, ma non vedo altri vantaggi.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Questo era un esempio, ma si potrebbe anche fare con il multiplayer: si rilascia il client liberamente e si paga il server o si fa pagare l'accesso ai server (cosa che ricorda nwn molto vagamente).
> 
> O come giustamente si diceva imitare la strategia di winex. 

 

Esatto  :Smile: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Insomma, imho non si tratta tanto di problemi di licenza, ma di strategia commerciale. 

 

Concordo  :Cool: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> My 2 cents.

 

Più i miei 2, siamo a 4  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinceramente il concetto di open "tempo dopo" non lo considero una cosa interessante, proprio perche' nel frattempo gli sviluppi ci sono stati.
> 
> Sarebbe interessante a livello di "studio", forse universitario, ma non vedo altri vantaggi

 

Imho alcuni vantaggi ci sarebbero, tipo:

- dare una base di sviluppo a gruppi open che potrebbero fornire una nuova versione del gioco migliorata o arricchita, a vantaggio della software house che potrebbe riutilizzare i vari hack nella propria nuova versione e trovare interessanti sviluppatori/comunità da assumere/coinvolgere, oltre che a vantaggio dell'utente che avrebbe una soluzione in più (considera che questo in parte già avviene con le varie patch e i vari hack per giochi celebri come nwn, fifa, etc).

- allargare la base di utenza, diffondendo ulteriormente il gioco e guadagnando estimatori che al momento dell'uscita (a pagamento) della nuova versione potrebbero aumentare i guadagni (fine tecnica di marketing  :Razz:  ).

- etc etc

Ovviamente questo era solo un esempio non troppo studiato, se avessi la soluzione definitiva avrei già aperto la Pippo's da anni  :Laughing: 

Ciò che volevo fare capire era che imho si tratta di scelte strategiche e non di licenza (licenza che è una conseguenza delle scelte strategiche).

 *Quote:*   

> Più i miei 2, siamo a 4  

 

Se troviamo ancora mezzo milione di sostenitori diventiamo ricchi e apriamo la Pippo's  :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

mi unisco al dibattito  :Wink: 

premesso che il discorso "fare soldi con la GPL" a mio parere è estendibile un po' a tutto il software, visto che comunque sul pc non ci si gioca solamente (e qui andiamo sull'ovvio), quindi anche una suite office, e altri applicativi di largo consumo potrebbero subire lo stesso discorso.

ora, torno ai *giochi*:

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Imho alcuni vantaggi ci sarebbero, tipo:
> 
> - dare una base di sviluppo a gruppi open che potrebbero fornire una nuova versione del gioco migliorata o arricchita, a vantaggio della software house che potrebbe riutilizzare i vari hack nella propria nuova versione e trovare interessanti sviluppatori/comunità da assumere/coinvolgere, oltre che a vantaggio dell'utente che avrebbe una soluzione in più (considera che questo in parte già avviene con le varie patch e i vari hack per giochi celebri come nwn, fifa, etc).
> ...

 

mmm questo discorso, ovviamente con GPL non si può fare, quindi occorre una licenza ad hoc. anche perchè altrimenti varrebbe il discorso "noi codiamo e tu *ce magni* ?". e poi scusate, ma voi comprereste davvero un gioco sapendo che dopo X mesi lo rilasciano free? capisco il discorso del "se nessuno lo compra, scordati che diventi open". butto allora un'idea simile ma forse più funzionale per tutti:

mettere in vendita il gioco, SOLO QUANDO si raggiunge un tetto di guadagni prestabilito, si mette open. in questo modo si potrebbe arginare il problema di chi preferirebbe attendere un periodo prestabilito a priori. credo anche che in questo modo sia più facile incentivare l'acquisto, un po' come un "acquisto di massa", del tipo: "ci acquistiamo i diritti" o qualcosa di molto simile. inoltre sarebbe abbastanza equo ed etico come discorso, voi che ne dite? 

apriamo la Pippo's Inc. ???  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Più i miei 2, siamo a 4   
> 
> Se troviamo ancora mezzo milione di sostenitori diventiamo ricchi e apriamo la Pippo's 

 

aggiungete il mio cent e 1/2 e siamo a 5,5  :Wink: 

saluti, 

tek

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se troviamo ancora mezzo milione di sostenitori diventiamo ricchi e apriamo la Pippo's 

 

guarda che ci hanno già pensato

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Se troviamo ancora mezzo milione di sostenitori diventiamo ricchi e apriamo la Pippo's  
> 
> guarda che ci hanno già pensato

 

Azz, hanno aperto una società con i due centesimi dati da mezzo milione di utenti di un forum? Invidia!  :Laughing: 

Cmq ragazzi, non prendete troppo sul serio i miei esempi, ribadisco per l'ennesima volta che erano volti a far capire all'autore del topic il mio punto di vista, cioè che più che cercare una licenza "definitiva" si dovrebbero studiare tecniche e strategie mirate, tutto qui. Non mi riferivo alla gpl in particolare (ovviamente inapplicabile "così com'è" ai miei esempi, infatti non ritengo la gpl universalmente valida) e buttavo casi più o meno reali ad esempio. Il problema è che pochi sviluppatori/società scelgono strategie innovative, prediligendo i sicuri e facili guadagni del closed source e della difesa delle proprietà intellettuali.

Discutere qui di quale potrebbe essere la soluzione specifica e definitiva lo ritengo inutile (a meno che qualcuno voglia davvero aprire una Pippo's  :Razz: ), l'importante è capire il concetto. Quando un giorno il geniaccio del marketing di turno troverà la formula vincente, allora potremo dire "azz, avevamo capito tutto" oppure "tzè, come sempre non ci abbiamo capito 'na mazza".

Altri 2 cents per la Pippo's

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Azz, hanno aperto una società con i due centesimi dati da mezzo milione di utenti di un forum? Invidia! 

 

no, ma fanno molte delle cose che hai detto:

coinvolgono la community (nei loro giochi la possibilità di portare modifiche/miglioramenti etc. e' studiata fin dal disegno del codice)

vendono finche' si puo' e poi rilasciano il codice sorgente (allungando la vita ai loro prodotti e rafforzando la relazione coi loro clienti)

fanno tesoro delle persone e idee / modifiche più brillanti inserendole nella propria organizzazione (le persone) o nei propri rilasci (le idee)

hanno sempre un client nativo per linux (ok, questo non c'entra  :Wink: )

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, ma fanno molte delle cose che hai detto:

 

Ma dai, scherzavo con la mia risposta, ho capito ciò che dicevi!  :Very Happy: 

Basta dare emerge -S quake per accorgersene. Cmq grazie per aver avvalorato con un esempio reale ciò che dicevo a livello teorico. Non ci resta che aspettare che altre case la imitino  :Wink: 

----------

## Thrain

OK, sono d'accordo quando dite che sarebbe anche possibile, o forse sarebbe meglio, studiare la faccenda più dal punto di

vista marketing che non della licenza.

Se ho ben capito, quello che volete dire è esattamente la stessa cosa che ho detto io all'inizio: con la GPL non si

possono fare soldi producendo videogiochi.

Io non contesto questo fatto, solo che mi rattristisce che una licenza che garantisca l'apprendimento, come fa egregiamente

la GPL, possa essere utilizzata solo da chi sviluppa videogame solo per divertimento personale e quindi non potendoci mettere

tutto l'impegno di un progetto commerciale. In un certo senso è una licenza "per chi può permetterselo", per chi è abbastanza

ricco e può mangiare senza fare nulla. Mi dispiace.

Con la mia proposta volevo semplicemente avere una monetina con due facce uguali, un accordo senza compromessi: "io ti do

il codice, tu ci fai quello che vuoi, a patto che lo vendi al prezzo che dico io". Punto. Rispetto alla GPL cambia solo il

fatto che "io decido il prezzo".

Immaginatevi Fifa, Civilization, Warcraft... Secondo voi darebbe molto fastidio ai loro creatori se pubblicassero i sorgenti,

mettendo per sicuro che tali sorgenti non potranno mai essere "regalati" ? il 99% degli utenti neanche li scaricherà, preferendo

i binari! Ma intanto ci saranno e saranno una miniera di conoscenza. A pagamento, certo, ma anche i libri di filosofia (e

di programmazione) sono a pagamento.

Perchè precluderci una fonte di conoscenza e di guadagno, solo perchè ragiono così "Prima mi faccio i soldi, poi do il codice

gratis..."? Non sarebbe più ovvio dire "Do il codice a pagamento"?

Mi sono dilungato troppo anche stavolta... scusate ma non riesco a trattenermi  :Shocked:  ...

Riassumo in questa frase:

Immaginatevi una licenza _identica_ alla GPL, con un'unica diversità: l'acquirente non può decidere di ripubblicare il codice

ad un prezzo inferiore di quello con cui il codice stesso è stato pubblicato dal creatore.

Semplice no? Mi dite che cosa non va in questa licenza? Ancora non l'ho capito.

Metto anch'io 2 cent per la Pippo's  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Perchè precluderci una fonte di conoscenza e di guadagno, solo perchè ragiono così "Prima mi faccio i soldi, poi do il codice
> 
> gratis..."?

 

In questo caso con una sorta di licenza a tempo si otterrebbe dopo un tot di mesi un sw libero a tutti gli effetti. (A dir la verità ho trovato interessante  questa soluzione).

Ciò non avviene nella soluzione da te postata:

 *Quote:*   

> Non sarebbe più ovvio dire "Do il codice a pagamento"? 

 

Codice a pagamento?

In tal caso il sw non sarebbe più libero, perchè la libertà di redistribuzione viene notevolmente intaccata.

Il sw sarebbe open, ma non libero.

La GPL non è nata per fare soldi, ma è nata per garantire, dare e mantenere la libertà.

Libertà e fare soldi spesso sono in contrasto  (lo sono molto di meno open e fare soldi)... ma non esiste solo la GPL.

Se allo sviluppatore non piace la GPL perchè vuole fare soldi può rilasciare il suo gioco con la clausola che i binari e i sorgenti possono essere solo venduti, certo. Ma in tal caso il gioco in questione non sarebbe più libero.

 *Quote:*   

> A pagamento, certo, ma anche i libri di filosofia (e
> 
> di programmazione) sono a pagamento. 

 

Ehm, non ho ben compreso l'esempio: anche win è a pagamento ... e con ciò?

Comunque i libri dovrebbero poter essere riprodotti, almeno in ambito non commerciale. [Che legalmente non si possa è un'altra storia].

 *Quote:*   

> Riassumo in questa frase:
> 
> Immaginatevi una licenza _identica_ alla GPL, con un'unica diversità: l'acquirente non può decidere di ripubblicare il codice
> 
> ad un prezzo inferiore di quello con cui il codice stesso è stato pubblicato dal creatore. 

 

Me la immagino, ma non è libera: creare una GPL non libera ... sembra quasi un paradosso  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Mi dite che cosa non va in questa licenza? 

 

Non è libera. 

Ok, tu mi puoi dire che non ti interessa  che il gioco sia libero o meno ... l'importante è che guadagno.

Ma allora perchè non rilasci il gioco sotto licenza proprietaria?

Tanto libero non è (ho già spiegato perchè) e open lo è ma non serve a nulla che lo sia (perchè che vantaggi otterresti? Chi si metterebbe a migliorare il tuo codice, se poi non può distribuire gratuitamente la versione modificata, ne può ottenere gratuitamente la versione successiva del gioco, che ingloberà le sue modifiche?).

----------

## alexbr

Non vorrei sparare una ca**ata, ma oltre a winex prenderei OpenOffice in esempio:

secondo voi, la sun non ne trae profitti?

imho la sun oltre all'immagine che ricava da questo programma, è libera di fare una sua versione proprietaria del software (OpenOffice 1.1 -> StarOffice 7) che comprerà chi è interessato ad avere oltre al software grezzo, documentazione e assistenza.

adesso non so esattamente come sia formulata la licenza di OpenOffice-StarOffice ma mi interessava portare un'esempio di come un'azienda possa guadagnare con un prodotto libero.

Aggiungo 2 cents anch'io per la Pippo's!  :Cool: 

Che ne dite: 2 cents per la pippo's per ogni post messo sul forum da ognuno (Shev si preannuncia bolletta salata  :Wink:  )?  :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso non so esattamente come sia formulata la licenza di OpenOffice-StarOffice ma mi interessava portare un'esempio di come un'azienda possa guadagnare con un prodotto libero.

 

Attenzione però a non fare confusione: con il software opensource si può guadagnare, eccome! Questo non è in discussione. Ma come si guadagna con l'opensource? Dando un valore aggiunto al software venduto che il più delle volte si concretizza in supporto tecnico e poco altro.

Ma all'interno dell'ampio panorama opensource ci sono svariate categorie di software che si prestano più o meno bene ad essere commercializzate.

OO.org/StarOffice si presta ad essere commercializzato poichè permette di integrare in esso un valore aggiunto che giustifichi il prezzo superiore alla controparte libera. StarOffice rispetto ad OO.org aggiunge infatti alcune cosette a livello software (filtri, fonts, funzionalità varie) e soprattutto altre cose come supporto tecnico, help desk e simili (se non ricordo male) che alla fine permettono di fare la differenza (ed essere appetibili per l'utente) soprattutto in ambito aziendale.

Per i giochi la cosa è un po' diversa, più complessa. Supporto tecnico lo si può difficilmente offrire seriamente (che fai, assistenza a chi non passa il primo livello?), quindi ci si dovrebbe concentrare su altri aspetti: aggiunta di funzionalità, livelli, confezione più ricca con manuali e chicche varie, etc.

Certo, effettivamente è una soluzione anche questa, ma di più difficile applicazione rispetto ad altre categorie di software che per loro stessa natura hanno nel supporto tecnico una fetta consistente del loro valore, oltre che rivolgersi ad utenza diversa da quella home (notoriamente attaccata al denaro e pronta a tutto pur di risparmiare). Quindi gpl e giochi al momento non vanno troppo d'accordo (IMHO).

Chiudo con un'osservazione su questa frase 

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> In un certo senso è una licenza "per chi può permetterselo", per chi è abbastanza
> 
> ricco e può mangiare senza fare nulla. Mi dispiace. 

 

Non sono d'accordo. Ti ricordo che la maggior parte del software opensource nasce per volontà, esigenza e passione di un gruppo di programmatori che nel tempo libero si occupa di sviluppare il proprio programma, ma non campa con esso. E' un passatempo, non un lavoro (esempio eclatante: Linus, semplificando, non faceva per lavoro "lo sviluppatore del kernel" fino a qualche mese fa, pur essendo miliardario. Al contrario sottraeva tempo al suo lavoro ufficiale e ai momenti liberi). Poi a volte il passatempo diventa lavoro grazie agli investimenti di ditte importanti, o perchè il tal programma ottiene un successo enorme e permette agli sviluppatori di viverci sopra fondando società o con altri mezzi. Forse per questo certi campi del software (giochi, cad, etc) non hanno ancora visto spuntare rappresentanti degni di nota: come passatempo sono troppo complessi e dispendiosi da portare avanti, quindi o rimangono piccoli progetti (e di piccoli giochini, motori 3d e simili ce ne sono parecchi) o trovano qualche appoggio per potersi sviluppare seriamente.

/me che ancora qualche post e scapperà in Giamaica con una borsa piena di cents per sviluppare software opensource  :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per i giochi la cosa è un po' diversa, più complessa. Supporto tecnico lo si può difficilmente offrire seriamente (che fai, assistenza a chi non passa il primo livello?), quindi ci si dovrebbe concentrare su altri aspetti: aggiunta di funzionalità, livelli, confezione più ricca con manuali e chicche varie, etc.

 

allora direi: il motore/client lo metti sotto gpl, poi ti vendi le "mappe" (guarda caso sono quelle id non rilascia sotto gpl/pd o altro) o, come si diceva, l'accesso a "mondi on line".

----------

## Thrain

Bene!

Oramai comincio a capire qualcosa anch'io  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . Scusate i miei testardissimi quindic'anni...

Allora... penso di aver capito finalmente la differenza tra software libero e software opensource: cioè praticamente il

software opensource non è necessariamente software libero, giusto?

Il problema a questo punto mi pare... _ridelineare_ il problema stesso  :Confused:  .

Ovvero. Sarei uno stronzo se dicessi che la GPL non serve a nulla, o che con la GPL non si possono fare soldi. Dico che in

alcuni campi (in questo thread specificatamente nel campo dei videogiochi) la licenza GPL non mi sembra adatta. Caspita:

tutto il software che gira in questo momento su questo computer è targato GPL! E non posso dire che è software di

cattiva qualità.. anzi! E' ottimissimo. L'unica pecca, a quanto vedo, sono i giochi: non ce n'è! Parlo di giochi "seri" non

fraintendiamoci (chissà quanti tipi diversi di solitario circolano in rete  :Very Happy:  ). Anche se non voglio togliere nulla al relax che danno

i giochetti... magari tra una pausa di studio e l'altra.

Secondo me, il motivo della mancanza di videogame opensource sta nella difficoltà insita in progetti tanto

complessi... cioè che uno si metta a costruire un sistema operativo gratis è una cosa, tanto per la soddisfazione finale

quanto per tanti altri motivi, ma un'latra è creare un videogioco! E' questo che volevi dire Shev, giusto?

Quindi io creerei una licenza come quella di cui parlavo proprio appositamente per quei campi degli applicativi che di solito non

si programmano "per divertimento"  :Smile:  . Una licenza che permetta la pubblicazione del codice... anche se a questo

punto, essendo a pagamento, non sarebbe libera.

A proposito della libertà però mi viene un'idea (spero di non dire una cazzata... tanto ne ho già dette tante, scusatemi anche

questa  :Embarassed:  ):

Va bene, creiamo software libero, cioè acquisibile da tutti e liberamente ripubblicabile. Il problema però (nel campo che

stiamo studiando) è che per acquisirlo e ripubblicarlo liberamente... prima ci deve essere qualcuno che lo inventi!

Cioè ribadisco che se nessuno si mette a fare un gioco tipo Fifa 2004 con la GPL, che libertà ci sarebbe? Nessuna, neanche la

liberà di scrivere il codice, perchè non puoi permettertelo.

Ovvero: non ci si può permettere di creare un Fifa 2004 libero? Allora che il programmatore abbia la libertà di poter pubblicare

un Fifa 2004 opensource. Io non voglio parlare di filosofie libere o grandi ideali, voglio parlare di apprendimento: secondo me,

nel codice di un simile videogioco ci sarebbe mooolto da imparare. Ho fatto l'esempio dei libri perchè dai libri si impara...

i libri sono opensource... ma non sono liberi è vero. Ma dai libri si impara, da microsoft... un po' di meno... quasi niente...

magari si impara cosa succede quando un virus ti annienta l'harddisk...

Spero di essere stato chiaro  :Cool:  .

Shev: a ogni mia reply aggiungi 2 cent da parte mia per la Pippo's  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> cioè praticamente il
> 
> software opensource non è necessariamente software libero, giusto?

 

Esattamente. Poter vedere il codice di un programma (open - source) non ne determina la sua libertà; libertà vuol dire poter fare ciò che si vuole con il sorgente che si può vedere, non avere vincoli o costrizioni. Prendi l'esempio più eclatante: Microsoft s'è messa ad aprire parti del suo codice, permettendo a pochi eletti di esaminarlo. Ma ciò non vuol dire che windows sia libero: se anche solo provi a scrivere due righe simili a quelle che hai visto non ti basterebbe una vita per ripagare Microsoft e i suoi avvocati  :Wink: 

Ti consiglio di leggere i vari documenti a riguardo scritti da Stallman, Raymond e compagnia, sono molto istruttivi e interessanti. Il dibattito tra opensource e freesoftware è da sempre parte integrante della letteratura informatica (e dei dibattiti in ML e forum)  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo me, il motivo della mancanza di videogame opensource sta nella difficoltà insita in progetti tanto
> 
> complessi... cioè che uno si metta a costruire un sistema operativo gratis è una cosa, tanto per la soddisfazione finale
> 
> quanto per tanti altri motivi, ma un'latra è creare un videogioco! E' questo che volevi dire Shev, giusto?

 

Bhe, più o meno. Diciamo che solitamente il motivo scatenante della nascita di un nuovo progetto opensource è il bisogno di qualcuno di avere il tal programma, o la volontà di imparare cose nuove. I giochi imho non fanno parte del software necessario o di cui si possa sentire un bisogno tanto grande  :Razz: 

Senza contare un altro grosso problema dei giochi: un conto è produrre un software che abbia un ciclo di sviluppo lungo e graduale (cioè parti da una base che sviluppi gradualmente e migliori sempre più, come il kernel, vim o che altro vuoi), un conto è un gioco che richiede sviluppo rapido e continui stravolgimenti. Un gioco già dopo pochi mesi/anni diventa obsoleto e da riscrivere da capo (quasi), perchè ciò che conta non è la sua stabilità e le sue funzionalità, ma il realismo, la grafica mozzafiato, l'innovazione e l'essere al passo con i tempi. Oltre a richiedere una certa collaborazione con i produttori di hardware (schede grafiche, etc). Insomma, alla fine produrre giochi richiede moltissimo lavoro agiuntivo e un certo tipo di appoggio, cose non strettamente necessarie, almeno all'inizio, in altri settori (ovviamente sempre IMHO).

 *Quote:*   

> Io non voglio parlare di filosofie libere o grandi ideali, voglio parlare di apprendimento: secondo me,
> 
> nel codice di un simile videogioco ci sarebbe mooolto da imparare. 

 

Ma allora in questo caso non serve una licenza libera, ti basta quello che fa microsoft: ti lascia vedere parti del codice ma guai a toccarle o modificarle o copiarle o... (e se un programmatore vede codice di questo tipo imho è rovinato per sempre, schiacciato dal peso di una possibile accusa di furto di proprietà intellettuale...).

La domanda è: credi possa bastare leggere il codice? O sarebbe meglio poterci mettere le mani sopra, come la vecchia scuole insegna? Uno dei principi base dell'ingegneria del software è il riutilizzo del codice: credi che con strategie "guardare ma non toccare" questo sia possibile?

Il problema è si etico e morale, ma non solo...

----------

## xlyz

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Ovvero. Sarei uno stronzo se dicessi che la GPL non serve a nulla, o che con la GPL non si possono fare soldi.

 

non mi risulta che tra gli obiettivi della gpl ci sia quello di far arricchire i programmatori; possono farne di soldi, ma non e' questo l'obiettivo della licenza

 *Quote:*   

>  Dico che in
> 
> alcuni campi (in questo thread specificatamente nel campo dei videogiochi) la licenza GPL non mi sembra adatta. Caspita:
> 
> tutto il software che gira in questo momento su questo computer è targato GPL! E non posso dire che è software di
> ...

 

ma per favore ...

giro obbligatorio su http://happypenguin.org/

magari non saranno tutti rifiniti come le versioni commerciali, e di solito sono indietro di 1 generazione come grafica, ma giochi decenti ce ne sono, e non solo solitari

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo me, il motivo della mancanza di videogame opensource sta nella difficoltà insita in progetti tanto
> 
> complessi... cioè che uno si metta a costruire un sistema operativo gratis è una cosa, tanto per la soddisfazione finale
> 
> quanto per tanti altri motivi, ma un'latra è creare un videogioco!

 

vuoi dire come questo: http://www.flightgear.org/

o questo: http://www.planeshift.it/pics.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovvero: non ci si può permettere di creare un Fifa 2004 libero? Allora che il programmatore abbia la libertà di poter pubblicare
> 
> un Fifa 2004 opensource. 

 

i giochi ci sono. pochi sono graficamente aggiornati, ma ci sono. e comunque una bella grafica aiuta, ma non basta. e tra il 200imo clone di doom con tutti gli effetti directx di ultima generazione e liquidwar io sceglierò sempre l'originalità di quest'ultimo, pur con la sua grafica orripilante.

----------

## Thrain

Ho detto che i giochi ci sono xlyz? Ho detto che NON c'è, e se c'è allora cade tutto quello che ho detto prima, un Fifa 2003

libero. Se c'è illuminami. E ne sarei grato perchè sarebbe un motivo in più per stare dalla parte di Linux.

Altra cosa che voi non avete capito: a me non interessa fare soldi, a me interessa imparare. E non potrò mai imparare da un

libro che non c'è. E per farlo questo libro servono soldi. Non servono a me, servono a chi vuole sviluppare videogiochi.

Perchè anch'io, se potessi, svilupperei un videogioco completamente libero. Non posso perchè mi _servono_ soldi per

crearlo. Se non mi servissero non mi metterei problemi.

xlyz, nel mio precedente post volevo dire esattamente quello che hai detto tu: i giochi ci sono ma sono UNA GENERAZIONE

indietro. Se poi a voi piace così non so dirvi... anch'io preferisco Doom a un suo qualsiasi clone. Ma comunque è

evidente che non si è competitivi restando sempre UNA GENERAZIONE indietro. Tra l'altro Doom è diventato grande

perchè gli sviluppatori ci vivevano sopra.

Comunque mi sembra che questo post sia nato male... peccato per la Pippo's, ma è davvero nato male.

----------

## xlyz

ah beh, se tutto si riduce al fatto che ci sia o meno fifa 2003 ...   :Razz: 

----------

## teknux

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Ho detto che NON c'è, e se c'è allora cade tutto quello che ho detto prima, un Fifa 2003
> 
> libero. Se c'è illuminami. E ne sarei grato perchè sarebbe un motivo in più per stare dalla parte di Linux.
> 
> 

 

beh certo, se per te è importante un SO per i giochi e non per tutto il resto che c'è dietro... esistono anche le console  :Wink:  ovviamente è una mia opinione. anche a me piace giocare, ma se voglio giochi elaborati preferisco una console visto che è progettata per quello. anche erchè altrimenti per stare dietro a giochi succhia-risorse dovrei aggiornare l'hardware molto spesso  :Razz: 

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra cosa che voi non avete capito: a me non interessa fare soldi, a me interessa imparare. E non potrò mai imparare da un
> 
> libro che non c'è.
> ...

 

tra gioco e imparare in questo caso non trovo un nesso...

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè anch'io, se potessi, svilupperei un videogioco completamente libero. Non posso perchè mi _servono_ soldi per
> 
> crearlo. Se non mi servissero non mi metterei problemi.
> ...

 

perchè dovrebbero servirti dei soldi per creare un videogioco libero? forse ti occorrono prima delle conoscenze (che non conoscendoti non so se possiedi...). i soldi a cosa servirebbero esattamente? non mi sembra che Torvalds avesse sto gran patrimonio per iniziare linux

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro Doom è diventato grande
> 
> perchè gli sviluppatori ci vivevano sopra.
> ...

 

ancora una volta non colgo il nesso... tutti vivono (o ci provano) a vivere col software, in particolare con quello proprietario. cosa vorrebbe dire che doom è grande perchè gli sviluppatori ci vivevano sopra?

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque mi sembra che questo post sia nato male... peccato per la Pippo's, ma è davvero nato male.

 

ma non l'hai inizizato te?  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Thrain

teknux, senza offesa  :Smile:  , ma se cercassi di andare un po' più a fondo in quello che scrivo magari riusciresti anche ad afferare

un senso logico.

Prima di tutto io parlavo di Fifa 2003 per fare un esempio di GIOCO PER PC PARTICOLARMENTE SVILUPPATO: quindi di

software eccellente, ben fatto.

Secondo: vista l'accezione che ha acquisito la parola "Fifa 2003", non pensavo che ci fosse il bisogno di dirvi (diamine,

non è che posso dirvi tutto io  :Very Happy:  ) che non lo userei certo solo per giocarci. Perchè se connettete tutti i pezzi del mio post,

senza leggerli in scompartimenti stagni, vi accorgete che ho detto che lo vorrei per leggerne il codice, per apprendere come

è fatto, per imparare a programmare meglio!

Vi prego, mettetevelo chiero in mente: io sto scrivendo queste righe per parlare di software PER IMPARARE. Secondo voi non

c'è nulla da imparare dal codice sorgente di un videogioco?

Poi ancora non avete capito una cosa: un poveraccio che ha un libro di programmazione, un pc e i soldi strettamente

necessari per vivere secondo voi creerà mai un bel videogioco se non può contarci sopra per vivere? Linus Torvald, di cui

teknux ha parlato, è MILIONARIO, ve lo faccio presente.

Per quanto riguarda Doom, per dirla franca, me ne sono proprio cadute le braccia! VOI STESSI dite che sul software GPL di

tipo videoludico non si possono fare soldi. Quindi cosa vuol dire teknux quando dici "tutti vivono (o ci provano) a vivere col

software"? che secondo te gli sviluppatori di Planeshift vivono del loro videogames? Accidenti! E dove vivono? In un tombino?

Per chiarimenti io purtroppo sono qua. Teknux, tanto per farti altre quattro risate su ciò che scrivo, più che nato male

diciamo che è cresciuto peggio. Se non capite a questo punto io non c'entro più.

----------

## teknux

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> teknux, senza offesa 

 

ci vuole ben altro  :Wink: 

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima di tutto io parlavo di Fifa 2003 per fare un esempio di GIOCO PER PC PARTICOLARMENTE SVILUPPATO: quindi di
> 
> software eccellente, ben fatto.
> ...

 

ce ne sono tanti ben fatti. poi ovviamente dipende dai gusti. io preferisoc pro evolution soccer, fifa a me fa cagare. gusti a parte, ti hanno già fatto notare che i igochi ci sono, se vuoi di meglio, ci sono le console, o sei uno di quelli che i giochi li compra crackati?  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> senza leggerli in scompartimenti stagni, vi accorgete che ho detto che lo vorrei per leggerne il codice, per apprendere come
> 
> è fatto, per imparare a programmare meglio!
> ...

 

certo! perchè ti serve studiare fifa2003 per imparare a programmare meglio! ci sono qualche centinaio di giochi, anche fatti bene in 3d, ma ti occorrono proprio i giochi che non ci sono. studiatene altri, se già sai programmare. 

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi prego, mettetevelo chiero in mente: io sto scrivendo queste righe per parlare di software PER IMPARARE. Secondo voi non
> 
> c'è nulla da imparare dal codice sorgente di un videogioco?
> ...

 

e secondo te SOLO alcuni valgono? toglimi una curiosità: ma tu sai programmare? intendo PROGRAMMARE, non "sto imparando" o "si qualcosina". io appartengo alle ultime due definizioni, quindi fattelo spiegare a chi ci lavora con la PROGRAMMAZIONE vera. nonostante tutto già al mio livello sub-dilettante posso affermare che basta quello che c'è, e non mi basterebbe questa vita per studiarmi i codici di tutto il software open per imparare. non far ridere i polli con queste affermazioni dai....

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi ancora non avete capito una cosa: un poveraccio che ha un libro di programmazione, un pc e i soldi strettamente
> 
> necessari per vivere secondo voi creerà mai un bel videogioco se non può contarci sopra per vivere? Linus Torvald, di cui
> ...

 

torvalds non era milionario di famiglia, ci è diventato con un susseguirsi di eventi (e diciamolo, anche ingegno e scaltrezza). cominciò a lavorare su linux perchè non aveva una lira per comprarsi una macchina sulla quale far girare Unix. Alan Cox, anche lui non è sto morto di fame, era un programmatore mezzo squattrinato e disoccupato... ERANO, oggi no  :Wink: 

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi cosa vuol dire teknux quando dici "tutti vivono (o ci provano) a vivere col
> 
> software"? che secondo te gli sviluppatori di Planeshift vivono del loro videogames? Accidenti! E dove vivono? In un tombino?
> ...

 

dimmelo tu cosa vuol dire che "doom è diventato grande perchè gli sviluppatori ci vivevano sopra"? poi leggi meglio, ho parlato principalmente di software proprietario infatti  :Wink:  gli sviluppatori di planetshift programmeranno just for fun come faceva torvalds, e poi non te l'hanno spiegato che è anche un modo di mettersi in mostra? è un curriculum  :Wink:  ma poi saranno cavoli loro come vivono, non è che dobbiamo entrare nel privato degli sviluppatori. semplicemente non hai spiegato cosa vuol dire quell'espressione...

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per chiarimenti io purtroppo sono qua.
> 
> 

 

purtroppo? te l'ha detto il dottore?  :Wink: 

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non capite a questo punto io non c'entro più.

 

forse dovresti imparare solo ad esprimerti meglio, ad informarti un po' di più e a non guardare le cose troppo superficialmente, senza offese naturalmente 

 :Cool: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## codadilupo

 *teknux wrote:*   

> torvalds non era milionario di famiglia, ci è diventato con un susseguirsi di eventi (e diciamolo, anche ingegno e scaltrezza). cominciò a lavorare su linux perchè non aveva una lira per comprarsi una macchina sulla quale far girare Unix. Alan Cox, anche lui non è sto morto di fame, era un programmatore mezzo squattrinato e disoccupato... ERANO, oggi no 

 

Per non parlare di Rchard M. Stallman, che non solo non é milionario, oggi: ma probabilmente era più ricco, e con più prospettive di arricchimento quando GNU era un progetto, che non oggi, che é una realtà; e, questo, nonostante GNU dia da mangiare, e molto, a partecchia gente.

forse Richard M. Stallman non ha scritto del buon codice ????!!!!????

Diciamolo: se hai accesso a un calcolatore, povero o ricco, la differenza la fanno le tuew capacità. Un po' di culo, poi, non guasta, per arrivare ad essere retribuiti in base alle stesse.

Coda

----------

## Thrain

Amen

Come diceva Einstein: "E' più facile scindere un atomo che un pregiudizio".

Io di solito cambio l'espressione e dico anche: "E' più facile scindere un atomo che un GIUDIZIO"

In parole povere con le discussioni non si risolve nulla. Le posizioni vengono mantenute. Io ho giusto imparato la

differenza tra opensource e software libero.

Comunque è stato senza dubbio interessante ed educativo. Pensandoci bene ora so che devo imparare ad esprimermi

meglio  :Embarassed:  . Sono già in molti che me lo dicono...

Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno partecipato, e se ho offeso in qualche modo qualcuno lo prego di perdonarmi, non era nelle

mie intenzioni  :Wink:  .

PS: teknux, programmo in C++ e se non posso proprio dire di essere un cima non ho neanche appena iniziato  :Wink:  .

Ancora grazie a tutti

----------

## augustus

Qui la questione qual'è? Non capisco più niente: stiamo creando un OT nell'OT.

Qui si dice 

1) che la GPL non è adatta allo sviluppo di giochi come Fifa2003 etc...

questo è un dato di fatto, non c'è molto da discutere.

Premettiamo però che è possibile creare un gioco come fifa2003 e metterlo sotto gpl (di fatto *è possibile*). 

Che poi lo sviluppatore non lo faccia perchè vuole vivere con i frutti di questo gioco e  non ha intenzione di "regalarlo" alla comunità per aiutare i suoi vicini è un'altra storia.

2) che la gpl non è libera perchè non permette ad uno squattrinato di creare programmi che richiedono notevoli risorse finanziarie per essere creati ed allo stesso tempo non hanno una reale utilità pratica (giochi).

mmh,tu  puoi utilizzare le definizioni che più ti piacciono, ma per me non hai ben chiare quali sono le 4 libertà fondamentali,rispettando  *e garantendo* le quali un programma può essere definito libero.

Obbligatorio a sto' punto è un giretto sul sito http://www.gnu.org

3) che sarebbe interessante l'idea del codice a pagamento etc etc

Sarebbe una licenza non libera. Non vedo che vantaggi porterebbe alla comunità (rispetto alla gpl o a M$ che fa vedere le parti del suo codice a gente meritevole) o allo sviluppatore (rispetto ad una qualsiasi licenza proprietaria).

----------

